

We Perform Best When No One Tells Us What To Do - signa11
http://www.scientificblogging.com/rogue_neuron/we_perform_best_when_no_one_tells_us_what_do

======
Tawheed
Maybe this inherently explains why startups are more effective at innovation
(less people telling eachother what to do) than big giants (more people, more
accountability being created, less free thinking).

------
chanux
_How can companies get the best possible performance out of their employees?
Let them do whatever they want!_

Sounds like Google?

